# The definitive orchestral recordings of Bizet



## JesseX

Does anyone have recommendations of the orchestral works of Bizet.

Brilliant classics has issued a cheap version licensed from ASV featuring
Enrique Batiz and Orquestra Filarmonica de México. Is this the definitive 
version or should I consider some other recordings as well?


----------



## david johnson

are you looking for his 'symphony in C' and 'carmen' suites?
i've not heard the recording you mention. batiz does a good job on things.

dj


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Looks like this thread has pretty much been ignored. Bizet's Symphony is a colorful, refreshing and musically appealing work. My personal faves happen to be Bernstein/New York Philharmonic and Munch/Royal Philharmonic. Ansermet, Beecham and Stokowski also offer fine performances....The composer's Carmen and L'Arlesienne Suites are probably his most popular works for orchestra. They too provide the listener with a good number of attractive melodies. Paray/Detroit Symphony and Ormandy with the Philadelphia Orchestra are my top recommendations. One also can't go wrong with Ansermet/Suisse Romande Orchestra or Beecham and the French Orchestra of Radio and Television. If you like what you hear from this composer, you might find other works of his enjoyable as well.


----------



## Pugg

It just happens Haydn67, people asking questions and never return.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Pugg said:


> It just happens Haydn67, people asking questions and never return.


Oh well, odds might be slim Bizet will garner much interest here either.


----------



## hpowders

Wow! 2007? This thread is a collectors' item! 

I've never heard a bad performance of the Symphony in C.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn67 said:


> Oh well, odds might be slim Bizet will garner much interest here either.


That is so right, let's hope for the best.


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

hpowders said:


> Wow! 2007? This thread is a collectors' item!
> 
> I've never heard a bad performance of the Symphony in C.


Neither have I.


----------



## Pugg

I do have a CD once send from a Australian friend, Wonderful!


Bizet: Orchestral Works
L'Arlesienne Suite No. 1
La jolie fille de Perth suite
Roma, symphony for orchestra in C major
Patrie Overture, Op. 19

Melbourne Symphony Orchestra, John Lanchbery


----------



## jegreenwood

hpowders said:


> Wow! 2007? This thread is a collectors' item!
> 
> I've never heard a bad performance of the Symphony in C.


Another work I associate with ballet.


----------



## Roland

I don't mind Haydn67 resurrecting an old post. Frankly, Haydn67's response was way more interesting than the question posed by the original poster.


----------



## jim prideaux

yeah but!......

strange coincidence round here-my disc of choice for the last approx. 20 years at this time of year has been the Orpheus C.O.(DG) performing Prokofievs 1st and Brittens Simple Symphony as well as BIZETS SYMPHONY IN C !!!!!!! 

a great cd which recently lead me to a second hand copy of the same band performing Mendelssohns String Symphonies!......after a couple of listens it went on 'that 'pile!


----------



## hpowders

^^^^Sorry you got strung along by those early Mendelssohn Symphonies.


----------



## Pugg

jim prideaux said:


> yeah but!......
> 
> strange coincidence round here-my disc of choice for the last approx. 20 years at this time of year has been the Orpheus C.O.(DG) performing Prokofievs 1st and Brittens Simple Symphony as well as BIZETS SYMPHONY IN C !!!!!!!
> 
> a great cd which recently lead me to a second hand copy of the same band performing Mendelssohns String Symphonies!......after a couple of listens it went on 'that 'pile!


Wrap it in and make someone happy with it this Christmas.


----------

